# Some live 7 string action shots...



## eaeolian (Aug 22, 2005)

...from the dinky little coffee house - yes, I'm not kidding, it's a coffee house - we played on Saturday, courtesy of 
Hyperplex Media. They're kinda dark, 'cause the venue was kinda dark.

It was actually a pretty decent venue. Just big enough that all they had to use were kick drum mics and one overhead, so I got to turn my amp up a bit, which was kind of nice.


----------



## noodles (Aug 27, 2005)

eaeolian said:


> Just big enough that all they had to use were kick drum mics and one overhead, so I got to turn my amp up a bit



You could have turned up a bit more. Near the stage, that room sounded suprisingly good. Jackson CS through TriRec...


----------



## darren (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh my god. That black Soloist with the blank bound fretboard and 4+3 headstock is stunning!


----------



## Shawn (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice photos, man. Those Jackson Soloist 7s are pretty cool.


----------



## SevenatoR (Aug 27, 2005)

I concur. Cool pics. Sweet axes.


----------



## noodles (Aug 27, 2005)

darren said:


> Oh my god. That black Soloist with the blank bound fretboard and 4+3 headstock is stunning!



Having played it, I can say that it plays ten times better than it looks, and it looks ten times better than pictures will ever be able to show.

Unfortunately, Mike is the size of an Ogre, and I'm the size of a Hobbit, so any attempt to leave with it wouldn't end well for me.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 30, 2005)

darren said:


> Oh my god. That black Soloist with the blank bound fretboard and 4+3 headstock is stunning!



Thanks - it's actually not blank, though - there are very small abalone "pirhana teeth" inlays, although in a lot of shots it looks like it has none. It's kind of a cool look - they're very subtle...


----------



## svart (Sep 7, 2005)

man, this makes me dream of a CS Jackson... need to rob a bank or smtn


----------



## Jesse (Sep 10, 2005)

purdy


----------



## Leon (Sep 10, 2005)

darren said:


> Oh my god. That black Soloist with the blank bound fretboard and 4+3 headstock is stunning!


4+3 headstocks.... mmmmm


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 10, 2005)

Small world! I know the owner of that site from another forum!


----------



## Edroz (Feb 3, 2008)

i gotta say Mike, the only Jackson i've ever liked that headstock design on is your CS Soloist .


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 3, 2008)

the page wont load 
i want to see it


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 3, 2008)

maybe it wont load because the thread is almost three years old?


----------



## Edroz (Feb 3, 2008)

holy shit! looks like i bumped this 3 year old thread . how the fuck did that happen  sorry about that. Mike's Jackson is awesome though 

looks like this is what happens when you're drunk and SS. orging


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 3, 2008)

good thing the bump was for such a gorgeous guitar!


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 3, 2008)

holy shit i didnt even notice


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 4, 2008)

so, out of curiosity (realizing this is an old thread, and seeing that the link no longer works), where did you guys play? Jammin' Java?


----------



## noodles (Feb 4, 2008)

Yep. I wasn't even in the band yet.


----------



## darren (Feb 5, 2008)

I think this must qualify as the all-time bump of all bumps. I think this was one of the first threads i posted in here!


----------



## skinhead (Feb 6, 2008)

This is really old. But I want to see pics


----------

